# Taxidermy



## digger (Aug 25, 2009)

Just wondering if any knows or can recommend a good taxidermist in utah or salt lake county or somewere close.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Try here...

http://www.utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=19123


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thought you might like to see a shoulder mount. Just finished this one up a couple months ago for a 14 year old kid in Kansas. Lucky kid...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Packout, your pics look great but you need to learn how to photoshop that post out of the bottom of the frame. :wink: Email me that pic and I'll show you what I mean.

[email protected]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I took the liberty, what do you think?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Smart alec.... Now I owe you for 11 minutes work or about $18. haha Thanks Pres. I have some more I'll send over and you can fix them for me, hahaha. Here is a photo to show I actually know how to photoshop and create floating heads....


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Packout, you do some awesome work.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

digger- pm sent.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

That 14 year old kid is going to be ruined now. You are supposed to get bigger and better every year......How in the hell is this going to be possible? WOW! Nice work Packout!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Tom from the archery shop at Sportsman's in Riverdale does very good work...his shop is in Roy...and he's very accomodating in terms of payment...


----------

